# Not connecting tips?



## PrayingMantisPets (Dec 24, 2017)

Hey everyone, i separated my ghosts for a few days now and i put the female in the males enclosure this morning and the male completely ignored the female. I left them alone for the day and around 7PM i saw the male was on the females back! yay! But after checking every hour or so and the male has not connected. I followed ricks guide for troubleshooting tips (his technique for mating thread)  and i started blowing sharp breaths onto the male. it startled him but still no connection 



> 3. The male just sits on her back doing nothing: Blow on him with a quick, sharp breath. He may start then. Or you can gently squeeze his thorax with your fingers. If he still doesn't do anything after some time carefully pull him off and try again in a few days.


Anyone have tips or has experienced this before? would love to hear!

Thanks everyone happy holidays!


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 25, 2017)

@PrayingMantisPets I've experienced it with my mantids before, and as Rick said I separated them and tried again in a few days (with success then). The only trick I have heard is to increase the temperature slightly, five degrees or so.

Perhaps they just have a "headache" though?  But seriously if it is a problem with a scared, perhaps too young, or just not ready male (or unreceptive female) is hard to say. Best of luck getting them to bred on the next encounter.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Dec 25, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> @PrayingMantisPets I've experienced it with my mantids before, and as Rick said I separated them and tried again in a few days (with success then). The only trick I have heard is to increase the temperature slightly, five degrees or so.
> 
> Perhaps they just have a "headache" though?  But seriously if it is a problem with a scared, perhaps too young, or just not ready male (or unreceptive female) is hard to say. Best of luck getting them to bred on the next encounter.


Im pretty sure its too early for my male. hes been an adult for a week now. The female has been an adult for three weeks now.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 26, 2017)

@PrayingMantisPets Some have luck when the mantid is that young; however, 10-14 days for a male as an adult tends to be the more common early breeding age. The female should be good at 3 weeks. Give him a few days and that should do the trick.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Dec 26, 2017)

found him ontop of her last night. They didnt connect for a few hours so i just separated them. Woke up this morning and checked on them and hes ontop of her again. Now im going to fully separate them in different enclosures haha.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 27, 2017)

@PrayingMantisPets Well at least he worked out the safest place to get to. In a few days he should be wanting to connect while up there too. Best of luck.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Dec 27, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> @PrayingMantisPets Well at least he worked out the safest place to get to. In a few days he should be wanting to connect while up there too. Best of luck.


Thanks for everything! I really appreciate the tips and tricks!


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 31, 2017)

@PrayingMantisPets Your welcome. Have you had a chance to retry recently? A busy time though for many with the holidays.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 6, 2018)

CosbyArt said:


> @PrayingMantisPets Your welcome. Have you had a chance to retry recently? A busy time though for many with the holidays.


Ive kept them together for a week now. Ive been sick in bed and cant do much. male shows no signs of interest, ill separate them and up the temps.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 7, 2018)

i was going to separate them this morning but i saw that the male was on top of the female again. I let them be for the rest of the day. When i got home the male was still on top of the female and from the looks of it i dont think he connected at all.


----------

